# My pet pigeon



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi I am new to this site, and I have a pet pigeon named Oliver. Well I was at work one day and a co-worker and I saw this pigeon flopping around the parking lot, and we tried to catch him. Our first try we did not get him. He kind of flopped his way across a very busy street, and we all though he was gone for. A few hours later I went out for my last brake, it was almost dark outside at this time and I was suprised to see this very pigeon sitting about 30 feet from the door. I sat down kind of close to him and he slowly walked up to me, I picked him up slowly and carried him in the pet store where I groom at, I put him in a box and I took him home that night. I tried to call a few places and see if they could take him and they were not taking in pigeons at that time. The pigeon was bleeding a little and looked like he got hit by a car or something. I could tell his wing was broken. They told me to put him in the freezer and he will go to sleep with out being in pain. Of course I am an amimal lover and I can not do that, and plus the pigeon looked at me so cute. I called a friend over and helped me clean Oliver up. a couple days later I went to the feed store and asked the lady what can I give him, she gave me grit, food, some vit. and I went hime and gave it to him. Now I know this is a long story, but my point is that I have had Oliver for just about 3 years, and this bird loves me and I love him. Well I was told that Oliver was a male. just a couple days ago, I woke up to my house quite, normal Oliver is loud and makes noise till I get him out of his cage and we go for our daily walk, well I noticed he was laying all bundled up, and I though something was wrong, I opened the cage and to my suprise there was an egg there. Now Miss Oliver is the only pigeon I have and has not been around any other pigeons. Well the next day there was another egg. I clean her water out everyday, and she always has food. I have noticed that she is not eating but she is laying on her eggs. Her food is right next to her and so is her water, what can I do to get her to eat? and do I take the eggs from her? (I am sorry that this is so long.)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lizzie,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Congratulations on having a hen. Thank you for rescuing Oliver/Olivia.

She has bonded to you and has layed eggs for you. In the normal pigeon relationship the male takes over nest duties between 11 and 4 pm each day, and she is just doing what comes natural, because there is no male to take over the duty.

Make sure that she eats at least a couple of times a day, either bring her seed, or give her a much needed break, by putting your hands on the eggs and pretending you are brooding the eggs. You can also put the food and water next to her and allow her to eat. She will take one big dump, as they are able to hold it when doing nest duty.

You can either boil the eggs and give them back, or replace with dummy eggs, but never take them away. She will grow tired of them, but she will lay more if you take them away, and that will only deplete her calcium reservs.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a lovely story! Olive is so lucky to have found you and it's it nice to know that she loves you back


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> What a lovely story! Olive is so lucky to have found you and it's it nice to know that she loves you back


It is a lovely story and it warms my heart.


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you for responding. Miss Oliver knows her name and always pops her head up when I come and check on her every couple hours. So when she bobs her head and moves her eggs kind of towards me, does that mean she wants me to cover them for her as if I was the male? She is always reaching out towards me and when I pet her she loves it. Her food and water are right next to her, she just turns her head and there is water and other side is food. 
If I get her a male, do you think she would she like him and let him in to breed and/or help her? I put different things in her cage with her and she would take things out of my hand and start to make a nest on her own, I though ir was so cute.
Some people around me think I am strange for having a pet pigeon. I also have 5 ball pythons, 2 bearded dragons, 2 very lazy cats, and a fox terrie, The pup leaves the cats alone the pigeon and cats play together for like 5 mins and the cats are done, and they go to sleep some where. My One cat Lilo tries to give Miss Oliver a bath it is cute. 
again thank you for your help on my Miss Oliver


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I also have a pet pigeon (a male). He will be a year old this month and I'll have him in year in August.

Yep, to her you ARE her mate. Male or female your her companion and she loves you.

As was mentioned by Trees Grey, put your hands over the eggs, more so when she moves them towards you.

She would probably bond with a male, they are very social, but she may act different with you if you get her a male. She'll want to spend time with him and not so much with you. She would still be friendly though. Even though she doesn't have a mate, that doesn't mean she is suffering in anyway.

Please be cautious with cats. Their saliva has alot of bacteria, that is harmful to birds and other animals.

Alot of people on here have several different types of animals. I also have a Breadie (Breaded Dragon) and cats, among many others.

-hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Adding my 2 cents...

I, too, have had a single pigeon, a male, for almost 4 years. He considers me his mate. He will go into "daddy" mode, sitting on his dummy egg in his basket for HOURS at a time. He always gets up to eat and leave LARGE poops. Then, when he's ready, he switches to "mate" mode...follows me everywhere and wants to be loved. (btw, just to let you know...while Miss Oliver is in egg mode, she may have large and SMELLY poops...be prepared  )

Squeaks also lives with 3 cats in a one bdrm apartment. I have one cat who wants to be his "mommy" in the worst way. She would love to lick him too but Squeaks won't let her get close. She has practically given up at this point, but every so often, hope springs eternal and she will try again!  

HOWEVER, Squeaks drinks out of the cat's water dishes. When I posted this info, people were very concerned due to the bacteria that cats carry in their mouth. Well, apparently, what they have is not lethal because, after over 3 years with cats and bird sharing...

My vet told me they could not give diseases to each other...however, NOT including if Squeaks got bitten or scratched. I always watch. 

Squeaks has ATTITUDE in spades and he and the cats have an arrangement: he RULES them and they stay out of his way! I DO have one cat who loves to tease him, but that's another story.... 

Please keep us updated...

Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes I have read about the cats and their saliva. thank you. okay I just went out there and I did the male thing and I let her out and had my hand over the eggs and she went out in my back yard (I had put some food on the ground for her,) and she ate alittle and when she pooped it is like she had a hard time getting it out, well when she was eating and picking at the ground she went exploring the yard and brough me back some little sticks and twigs. Miss Oliver sort of handed them to me, so I put them in the cage next to her nest. she was exploring for about 15 mins, (my arm feel alseep)she came back and she gave me a look with her head tilted as if she was mad cause I did not put those twigs in the nest. Is that strange? I think that I will go get Miss Oliver a friend so she is not so lonely.
 I love my pigeon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL... 

I'm sorry to hear about your arm, Lizzie...that IS funny. You and Phil, our member in Las Vegas, could share some "nest" stories!  

Yes, sometimes, I think our pijies DO get a little upset when we don't "get it!"

I will be looking forward to your updates...

Yes, vigilance is the key to living with fur and feathers!

Shi

P.S. Nevertheless, I'm SURE that she appreciated your "turn!"


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

I have changed places with Miss Oliver a few times today, and I think she loves it. She likes getting out and she opens her wings and she was so happy. I am happy that I found a place when I can take her so she can fine a friend, thank you all who have responded and helped ne with my questions on my pigeon she thanks you too.
I will keep you posted on her finding a new friend.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*think adoption*

Lizzie, when it's time to get Miss Olive a sweetie, you might come here for a potential suitor.  

There's lots of pigeons that need good homes, some handicapped, some lost with no "return address", and some that have been retired from their racing or homing careers. I'm sure you will have plenty of "moms" and "dads" happy to let Olive pick one of their boys  
Just say the word and watch those love notes come pouring in!


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Lizzie, when it's time to get Miss Olive a sweetie, you might come here for a potential suitor.
> 
> There's lots of pigeons that need good homes, some handicapped, some lost with no "return address", and some that have been retired from their racing or homing careers. I'm sure you will have plenty of "moms" and "dads" happy to let Olive pick one of their boys
> Just say the word and watch those love notes come pouring in!


i definately agree there are so many pigeons just waiting and whats better than to get them a soul mate lol? But remember...She will get more attatched to the male and wont spend so much time coming by u anymore even though she will still love you but a lot of her time will go by her male 
I wish you luck but i would keep the eggs so itll be a big happy family lol.


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

I was wondering how I would introduce the 2 pigeons together? I am a little affraid that she will be mean to the new pigeon I will get. When I tried to introduce her to a pigeon about a year ago she was mean to it and tried to pluck its feathers out?  I have not tried to give her a friend sence then.  
thanks


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

She may be a bit shy or not recognize them as a fellow bird-person. It will take time, and some sorting out, but I'm sure there is a suitable bird for your Miss. There's a few here on the board that are very experienced at making matches so not to worry.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lizzie,

I absolutely love the way that Oliver/Olivia tried to remind you of your egg sitting duties! Pigeons are so clever.

I don't know whether she would accept another pigeon as a mate now. We have a hen in an aviary where she could have had her pick of the male pigeons, she wasn't particularly tame when she went in there but she suddenly decided that she was half human. When she has eggs she will go out for a good stretch if one of us puts a hand over the egg.

We also have a single collared dove that thinks she/he is human. She has been very aggressive to the dves that have temporarily been placed in the aviary.

However, my first pair of pigeons hated each other at first, I had to sit in the aviary with them for hours. When I found them one on top of the other in the nest box I thought one of them had been killed (I didn't know much about pigeons then).

The suggestion of putting a pigeon in the freezer to die is outrageous! I am in the UK and our RSPCA (Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals) will make heartless suggestions like that, usually along the lines of "Let nature take its course". 

Cynthia


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

I got a pigeon yesterday. It can not fly. He is white with black and brown spots. (More black then brown) cute The second that Miss Oliver saw him she went nuts, because I was holding another bird. This morning I got up and went to give her clean water and food like I do every morning, I though I will see how she does with him. He was in the cage and she was on the outside and she tried to peck him from the outside. He did not move as if he said "I'm not scared of you!" Well I cleaned up her pen and his (was not very dirty) I though I would see how she was with him together, and OH boy that was a mistake. She tried to pull his feathers out, and he was trying to get away from her. I pulled her out quick, and she got upset jumped on my shoulder, pooped on me and then started to clean herself as if nothing happened. Does this mean that she will never let a pigeon in? Has she bonded to me this much that she hates all other pigeons? I never knew that this was going to happen. I am worried about her, and now him. Right now they can see each other. (Can't get to each other) I pushed the cages right next to one another. She stop trying to peck him then. I hope that she will like him, I already do.


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Old Timer*

good morning to all you loving parents of 1 pigeon the best way to do this is YOU HAVE A HEN AND I HOPE YOU GOT A MALE PIGEON BECAUSE IF YOU GOT A HEN YOU MAY HAVE A PROBLEM I RAISE HOMERS HAVE A LOT OF THEM WHEN I MATE I JUST PUT THE MALE AND FEMALE IN A CLOSED IN BOX WITH DOWLS SO I CAN SEE IN WITH A DOOR THAT IS SHUT I KEEP THEM IN THERE FOR 3 DAYS LETTING THEM OUT TWICE A DAY JUST TO EAT AND DRINK AT THE END OF 3 DAYS THEY ARE MATED AND EVERY THING IS GOOD THEY STILL PICK ON EACH OTHER BUT THATS LIFE DONT YOU PICK ON YOUR SPOUCE HA HA


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ANY time you get in a new pij, Lizzie, you need to keep him/her separated for a few weeks at least. You don't know if the new one is harboring any diseases.

Once you have established that they are healthy, THEN, you can put the cages closer where they can see each other. Some pijies will take to another right away, others will take their time, and some simply are NOT compatible.

You have a spoiled pij who considers you her mate...may take a longer adjustment period. PATIENCE is your key...maybe LOTS of it.

Members who have experience in this area will be happy to add their comments. 

Our best to ALL  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your help, comments and things I should try for my babies. 
Yes I hope that this pigeon is a male, well I was told it was, but then again I was told Oliver was an Oliver and look what happen...LOL  
I don't think I can put Miss Oliver with him alone long, I am scared that she may hurt him, or hurt herself. And yes it is going to take her more then one day to be nice to her new friend.

If I stop taking her out as much s I do, do you think she will maybe be a little nicer to him if I am not around?
I also need to think of a name for him. 
Thanks again for all your help


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so pleased you have a new pigeon to love. You'll need to introduce them slowly. He knows what he is, Miss Oliver probably doesn't remember she is a pigeon. After Newbie goes through the quaratine you can introduce them slowly. If Olive has had the same space for years she'll be territorial so if you are trying to introduce him into her space, well, expect a sibling fight at least for awhile. You may want to get a new together space for the two of them when you finally do put them together.


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

Miss Olivers friend is healthy and for sure a boy I got a new big cage for Miss Oliver and her new friend. I was cleaning out theirs cages and Miss Oliver always walks around and watches me clean, well I had left the door open to the new pigeons cage just a little. He did not even try to come out. He is a little shy but thats okay. Well Miss Oliver walks around and looks at him. She does not try and eat at him no more. Well I turned around to wash out the water bowl and Miss Oliver had got in the cage, and I was like oh no there is going to be a pigeon fight. Well there was no pigeon fight, there was pigeon love. Miss Oliver was cleaning her friend, and it was so cute. I called a lady that does bird rescues and she said to try and put them in the new cage together so I did, and they love it. It is so cute to see them together. I have to think of a name for the new pigeon.  I know that Miss Oliver may not want much to do with me like she use to but as long as she is happy I am happy. 
You guys are alot of help and I thank you all so much. I am glad to have found this web site. I will keep you all posted on my babies, and get some pictures so you can see them.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Pictures, pictures!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such great news.I am so happy for you and Miss Oliver.
Yes, we want pics, lots of pics 

Reti


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Lizzie wanted to let all you know that she did not forget about putting pictures of her pigeons on here, she has been really sick. She wanted me to tell you all who have helped her that she should be back on here with some pictures here real soon.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sorry to hear you've been sick Lizzie.  
Hope you're feeling much better.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Lizzie!

Miss Oliver and her new friend (mate?) won't like you being sick!!

Mr. Squeaks and I hope you get well and feel MUCH BETTER SOON!!

We will look forward to your updates AND what you decided to name your new one! Sometimes, a name will come to you as your new one will let you know... 

HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## LizzieS (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am sorry about being gone, I got very sick. I came home yesterday and I went to go check on my babies. I came home to Miss Oliver sitting on an egg again. I was like WOW!! an egg already. I was not thinking that it was going to be this soon. I cleaned around their nest because it was a litle dirty, and no one touches them. They just fed and watered them for me. Well you guys were right, she may now want anything to do with me now because she has a mate now. She got up and pecked my hand and would not let go, so I think she has disowned me, but that does not mean I will ever disown her. I love her so much. Yesterday evening I went and got some stuff for her to pick out and make a nest, and the male was sitting on the egg. I though it was so cute. I put the stuff down for her, and I sat there watching her go mess in the stuff, and took a little twig in her mouth and she bobbed her head at me as if she was thanking me, well this morning I let her out and I sat out side watching her,a dn she came to me and took some stuff from my hand for her nest. So I though she did not disown me that much, she just did not want me to touch her egg, and I respect her on that. she will always be my baby Oliver, no mater what. When I get all better and I can see more clearly I will have pictures of them, the egg(s) on here. 
Thanks all so much.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lizzie,

Miss Oliver will get more comfortable with you being near her nest and eggs eventually. Right now it is a new thing for her and she will peck if you come near, maybe even wing slap you. It is instinct for both she and her new mate to protect the nest. I doubt if it will do more than temporarily divert her attention from you. I think you have made her very happy getting a mate for her. Some birds are very affectionate toward each other, even when they are not nesting. They may even both squeeze into the nest together at times. It tells me that she trusts you when she takes nesting material right out of your hand. That is so darling. She will continue to see you as her friend and probably perch on you and do the things she always has after she has sat on her eggs for awhile.

Margarret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They ar so sweet when they treat you as friend even though they have their own life.
Even my super-tame ones will peck when I try to mess with their eggs, it's their instinct. 

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lizzie, I was sorry to read you had been sick and it was good to hear you're feeling better. That is so sweet that Miss Oliver was taking the nesting material from you. I was out in our aviary this afternoon and watched one of our homers carry little pieces of nesting material to his mate. He would lay it on her back and run after another piece.

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Welcome back, hope you're feeling better*

Lizzie, we were all concerned when we read you'd been so ill. Hope you're on the way to recovery.

I bet Miss Oliver is extra protective right now because of the new egg.  
Whenever my lovebirds would go into nest mode, they'd do the same "cold shoulder" treatment at first until they felt I was "trustworthy" to be around the eggs. And boy howdy, can little lovies pack a punch in a nip (OUCH!!). Parents are parents the world round  

Glad the pidgies are getting along famously.


----------

